# Beauty Rings for 15 '' Wheels



## Partsjockey (Jul 5, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the trim rings or beauty rings from 70-72 chevelle be the
same as a 1970 gto have a chance to buy some nos stuff:eek2:


----------



## Partsjockey (Jul 5, 2015)

I hope I'm in the right section


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Partsjockey said:


> Can anyone tell me if the trim rings or beauty rings from 70-72 chevelle be the
> same as a 1970 gto have a chance to buy some nos stuff:eek2:


The only Chevelles that used a 15" wheel from '71-72 (no stock 15" wheels on a '70 Chevelles) were the same styled steel wheels used on a '70-72 Z-28. These '71-72 Chevelle "SS" wheels were of a 5 spoke design, painted argent silver, and the narrow brushed trim rings were very flat, and the trim ring clips popped into the slot between the the outer rim and a concentric circle aprox 1/4" closer in. A near identical wheel was standard on '77 1/2-80 Z-28's. The later Z-28 wheels were usually painted body color. 

On the trim rings, if they are of a deep dish design, with a small step on the inner lip, and the opening for the valve stem hole is a true oval, ck the part number and feel free and PM me. Looking for several of that style nos 15" trim rings.


----------



## Partsjockey (Jul 5, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------

